# Zorba The Worlds Largest Dog



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

www.dogbreedsfaq.com/unique-dog-breeds/weird-dog-breeds/zorba-dog/

https://mastiffmessageboard.websitetoolbox.com/post/why-was-zorba-so-big-3262730

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zorba_(dog)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Mastiff


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

Can you imagine the monthly food bill?


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Can you imagine the monthly food bill?



That's one of those times when you fear that beast trotting back home with a human leg in it's mouth.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Can you imagine the monthly food bill?


I had a friend with an 80 lb pitbull that ate a pound of dog food a day.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I had a friend with an 80 lb pitbull that ate a pound of dog food a day.



80 pounds? That dog needs a job. Man I am not only a glut but a certified garbage belly and I don't even eat 80 pounds of pure non nutritious food a month. 80 pounds of sugar, half and half and carnation milk drenched chocolate ice cream and 5 layer cake and beer chasers, urp, cuse me but no food.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> 80 pounds? That dog needs a job. Man I am not only a glut but a certified garbage belly and I don't even eat 80 pounds of pure non nutritious food a month. 80 pounds of sugar, half and half and carnation milk drenched chocolate ice cream and 5 layer cake and beer chasers, urp, cuse me but no food.


the dog is 80 pounds. he eats one pound of food a day.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> the dog is 80 pounds. he eats one pound of food a day.



Okay Dorothy now let's figure this one out. If Cujo weighs 80 pounds and eats 1 pound of Alpo every 24 hours, how many days would it take Cujo to eat his weight in Alpo? Quickly now there are lives at stake here. Tick tock tick tock. Times up. your answer please?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

80 days


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

What? No treat?


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Can you imagine the monthly food bill?


Can you imagine the scooping?


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2021)

I had a (stupid) neighbor several years ago who had two Mastiffs that were that size.  They often got out of the yard & were seen wandering around the street.  I returned them several times.  It wasn't easy because they were not trained & they were able to pull on the leash & drag me around whenever they felt like it.  And one of them was very playful; he'd bump into me, knock me down, then lick my face.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> 80 days


 WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The total weight of Alpo "dog" food being comparable to the average "canines" lifespan in collective years as opposed to human years which factors in the established ratio in accordance to The AVMA standards is 1 "canine" year equals 9 years of human years if the "canine" in question is at least 24 months old in "canine" years. You mistakenly factored in "dog" years as opposed to "canine" years which is a flawed concept which in reality equates to 4.6 years of human lifespan. The problem is "canine' food in dry weight compared to "dog" food in dry weight is measured in the metric standard whereby "dog" food is measured in the American Standard in dry weight. Remember Dotty when in doubt always plead the 5th or just say to the best of my recollection I believe my answer to be the closest equative conclusion given the facts as stated.

Given your gallant and more so patriotic effort I grant you a 10 score and a pardon.



You're welcome.

Next case?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

When they're not trained they can drag you hard enough to rub the bottoms off your shoes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

I think your math is askew Trax.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I had a (stupid) neighbor several years ago who had two Mastiffs that were that size.  They often got out of the yard & were seen wandering around the street.  I returned them several times.  It wasn't easy because they were not trained & they were able to pull on the leash & drag me around whenever they felt like it.  And one of them was very playful; he'd bump into me, knock me down, then lick my face.



No hickies win231?


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I think your math is askew Trax.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 145308


LOL! Glad you're back!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 18, 2021)

Understand these beautiful dogs are very placid, they must be to be able to drag them home, I'd be scared stiff of a dog that size.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

You'd be dead first time one wanted to be a lap dog.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 145309LOL! Glad you're back!



OUCH You got me Dotty. Divorce granted. You get the car and the house and the tornado shelter with the 70 inch flat screen TV but I get Toto and no visitation rights for you, lololol.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Understand these beautiful dogs are very placid, they must be to be able to drag them home, I'd be scared stiff of a dog that size.



I hear you my but can you imagine being a K-9 cop and setting that monster loose on a bad guy? That would be a 1 million view Youtube moment in 10 minutes.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You'd be dead first time one wanted to be a lap dog.



I'm picturing the aftermath of Cujo being walked. Definitely shovel and wheelbarrow time.


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I hear you my but can you imagine being a K-9 cop and setting that monster loose on a bad guy? That would be a 1 million view Youtube moment in 10 minutes.


They'd never catch a bad guy; too much weight for sprinting.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I'm picturing the aftermath of Cujo being walked. Definitely shovel and wheelbarrow time.


Hire a dog walker and meet him at the door with a shovel and a hefty bag and say...one moment while I go get Tiny. ROFL!


----------

